# Hybrid NL duck boat build



## vahunter (Jun 6, 2013)

This isn't a Tinboat so I didn't want to post in the boathouse or anything. But some of you duck hunters may have seen (or built) one of these Hybrid NL layout/marsh boats. I built it with plans/instructions. The 'plans' are more like instructions so everything can be customized and built the way you want so its not really a template build. I used plywood and glassed it with epoxy resin and painted an open-water type of camo pattern I think will work well. It should weigh around 65# but I haven't weighed it yet. It's a stitch and glue build using resin and fumed silica as glue and fillets. It's powered by paddle or towed/toted to location by tender boat. I added a motorboard for a trolling motor incase I ever decide to register it (VA law). For the bottom I did a graphite powder/resin for a scratch resistant surface also adding runners.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nice.
About how much did the materials cost?
I'm interested in building a plywood boat/sled to haul my decoys and other gear.


----------



## vahunter (Jun 6, 2013)

Roughly $300 give or take in the build realistically. That's with the us composites epoxy resin. Polyester resin is a good bit cheaper but many claim its not as good but many also say they haven't had any problems. I researched the difference in epoxy and poly and just for more reassurance of it lasting longer I went with epoxy.

Google "Hybrid marsh boats" and contact Rich for free plans for a similar boat. He offers a few other plans including the plans I used for $25 which also comes with a DVD.


----------



## wihil (Jun 6, 2013)

=D> Looks awesome! Man am I glad I don't duck hunt... :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 7, 2013)

:beer: Very Cool - nice work :beer:


----------



## vahunter (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks guys!



wihil said:


> =D> Looks awesome! Man am I glad I don't duck hunt... :lol:



I know EXACTLY what you mean! Duck hunting is definitely expensive.


----------



## floundahman (Jun 7, 2013)

Very nice boat, and good build! How long did it take?


----------



## vahunter (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks. A couple months but worked on it in spurts. The average guy could probably build it in a week or two if they kept at it with few interruptions.


----------

